# wine record keeping ??



## fauxfly (Dec 28, 2009)

Greetings all

New here, been making wines for about ten years. I've recently been bit by the wine bug again so I'm back to brewing. I'm trying to keep records of each batch I make at this point in my hobbies, as years ago I really did'nt realize how important it could be later on. 

I'd like to see/hear about any forms you guys use to keep records on the recipes you use, or the batches you made. I'm thinking some of my earlier wine from years ago was pretty good and I'd like to duplicate it again. I'd also like to have a permanent record of just what the process/recipe I used was. 

Curious as to what you folks would reccommend.

Thanks for any advice

Steve


----------



## Tom (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is what I use. Hope it helps..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5740


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2009)

I just write everything I do down on these tags which I hang on the carboy and then hang on a tag it my closet.


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 29, 2009)

When I first started I kept no records. Since starting up again a few months ago I've been keeping track of my kits in a diary type book. Each kit has two pages dedicated to it. 

Now kits don't necessarily require the same type of record keeping as 'from scratch' wines but I'm thinking the detail on dates, how long they sat between rackings, when and how long they were degassed along with sg readings will be useful in future kits to make more consistent wines.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 29, 2009)

I do like Wade does with kits, just record dates and stuff on a tag on the neck of the carboy. When its done I toss it. For scratch wines I keep records in a notebook.


----------



## rawlus (Dec 29, 2009)

i use the oaktag tags as well. rubberband them to the carboy during bulk aging.
i record mostly key dates with SG and must temp and any additives/processes done (finings added, racking, k-meta added and amount, etc)

later i transcribe some of this info into a number code for the final neck label (start date, bottle date, sequence #, ABV)


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 29, 2009)

I only do kits but keep it in a book the start date Temp and Sg when I started also all the SG through the process ,when i put in the carboys and when i bottled it . The guy at our store told us it was a good idea then if any thing comes up it's easier for them to help us ,same as here i guess . Because I know if i make the same kit a year down the road I wouldn't remember the details .


----------



## BobF (Dec 29, 2009)

I record EVERYTHING on pages in a 3-ring binder, with the recipe at the top of the page. Every time I stir, taste, rack, smells, additions of ANYTHING, SG measurements, pH, acidity, even how I feel about how a particular batch looks that day.

My intent is to transcribe the info to a permanent record book. Some day. Hasn't happened yet, so I have a 3-ring binder full of scribbled pages.

The good news is that I can (and have) recreate identical batches. Weird smells and all!


----------



## bein_bein (Dec 30, 2009)

I use an Excel spreadsheet like Tom does. It is kind of an evolution of sorts as I keep tweaking it..but it's simple and straightforward with room for everything....I've used it a couple time to repeat/tweak a previous recipe so I guess it works for me..
There's a webpage version of it on my website www.bein-bein.com
Go to the link for "Our Home" then under "Wine making" click on "logbook" I'm still working on the site so you might run into some "under construction" pages


----------



## brewtus (Dec 30, 2009)

BobF said:


> My intent is to transcribe the info to a permanent record book. Some day. Hasn't happened yet, so I have a 3-ring binder full of scribbled pages.



Bob, 

If you want to have a physical notebook as opposed to an electronic version or spreadsheet, I would suggest a lab notebook similar to this one: Rediform Quadrille Ruled Notebook, Part number 53110. (I would post a link, but my newbie status won't allow me to do so). They're available at Amazon or you can just google it.

No need to transcribe later, and the pages won't rip out of the binder over time. I've used these for years and they work great. Simple ball point doesn't smudge when the pages get wet either.


----------



## Torch404 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm fairly small time 2-3 gallon carboys and a couple gallon jugs but this has been what's worked for me. I like Wade's idea and may move that way in the future. Although the idea of paper and notebooks seem like a hassle to me.

I got a few of these pens they are Sharpie INDUSTRIAL felt markers. They say it is super permanent and resists chemical and heat up to 500 degrees  The ink does not come off with normal washing but if take the scrubby side of a dish sponge it comes off pretty easy from glass.

I just write it directly on the carboy. When finished, take the jug over to the computer and type it into Google Documents. I have it anywhere I go and can drop pictures right in the document. All you need is an internet connection and you have all your recipes. 

Drawbacks are copying info directly to and from jugs. I have recently limited what I have to write on the jug by putting the recipe into a document first and only putting the ongoing notes on the bottles. One thing I like about this method is I don't need to dig through papers to find stuff. If I want to know when the last time I racked it or how much whatnot I put in whenever, it's right there.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 31, 2009)

I to use the three ring binder. Writing on the carboy is fine, but when it comes time to clean it you need to transfer all that info, so you are recording it twice. Scratch wines you definitely want notes. It may be good, bad, or ugly. You'lll want to know what, when, but not necesssarily why you did something.

Keep notes!!! No question about it

(Faux, got my Wisconsin Badgers sweatshirt on!, go Packers this weekend!)
Troy


----------

